# Programm beim Booten Laden????



## Cynic110 (20. Januar 2003)

HI, 
Ich bin noch n Anfänger in sachen Linux und wollte mal wissen wie ich es bei SuSe Linux 8.1 schaffe z.B. den Apache server beim Booten mit zu laden. Ich weiss schonmal das ich was mit ner "rc.conf" Datei, oder so, machen muss, stimmts? wenn nich hab ich mich wohl falsch informiert .


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Januar 2003)

Normalerweise ist es bei Linux 
so das du Runlevelscripte hast 
die du von hand anlegst.

Das heisst unter
/etc/init.d/

sind die Startscripte.
Da Suse aber immer alles 
etwas anders hat ....

Such mit dem Yast nach dem 
Begriff runlevel


----------



## Cynic110 (21. Januar 2003)

Jo, Big THx. 
Habs fürs erste hinbekommen.


----------

